# Мёд и пчелиный помор, как средство от боли, полезны?



## ilya12 (24 Июн 2019)

Кто нибудь пробывал ? Или прогреваание спины на печи  или сухое тепло


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Июн 2019)

Помогает. Только нужно перед этим массаж сделать хороший желательно миофасциальный (до синяков). Чтобы размять ТТ точки, фиброз. А если просто греть, то толку не очень много.

@ilya12, Вот как-то так надо.






Но нужен специалист. А его очень трудно найти, а главное дорого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

Так от массажа или от пчел?


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2019)

Надо все и массаж и пчел. Лечение только одно - массаж- пчелы, тренировка, массаж - пчелы тренировка и так пока не вылечишься. Если аллергия, то без пчел. 
Вся проблема нет нормального массажиста, так чтобы миопрессурой работал (за адекватную стоимость).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

Про массажиста согласен


----------

